# Kicker 100si



## Midget (Nov 4, 2008)

I am inquiring about this amp. A friend works at a salvage yard and comes across all kinds of stuff. Neither of us can find any info on this amp. And I can't find anything on Kicker's site. 

It looks like an older amp. Not ancient. But not modern. It is about 9/10 cosmetically. And seems to work perfect from what we tested. I just cannot find the specs on it. I am assuming it is 50x2. Anyone got anything?









^^^Google image^^^


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

wrong forum location.

At the very least, look up the amp on Kicker's website. Look at the manual for it and see what it does.


----------

